# Benefits and uses of Local and / or Raw honey



## nevaar (May 24, 2013)

It also has a antibacterial properties due to it's low Ph. You can use it in all types of cooking/baking. it is a better alternative to sugar for diabetics. you may want to mention that the church candles are at least 51% pure wax.


----------



## nomad (May 15, 2013)

nevaar said:


> It also has a antibacterial properties due to it's low Ph. You can use it in all types of cooking/baking. it is a better alternative to sugar for diabetics. you may want to mention that the church candles are at least 51% pure wax.


Mayo Clinic disagrees with your statement about it being better for Diabetics. It's not worse, it also isn't better.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

nevaar said:


> It also has a antibacterial properties due to it's low Ph. You can use it in all types of cooking/baking. it is a better alternative to sugar for diabetics. you may want to mention that the church candles are at least 51% pure wax.


Who told you this lie about sugar :s 
If it was a Dr. I would be looking for a no one. 
So "the candles in the church are at least 51% pure wax" 
51% does not sound pure to me :s 
Just wondering what is the rest of a candle made out of :s





BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

Prov.16:24


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

"Local" and "Raw" Honey are good for my pocket book. Making health claims may be good for getting in trouble. If health benefits of honey were proven we would all be playing them up on our labels.

Do some internet research. But don't claim anything not yet proven. Anecdotal experience is not proof.


----------



## OneEyedRooster (Nov 10, 2012)

Maybe you could talk about the benefits of having bees around and the rewards of enjoying honey and its versitility as a sweetner.


----------



## bolter (Jun 27, 2013)

You probably don't have time to get this book, but it is in essence the presentation of research done by the authors//abridged version is $4.95; full version is more expensive but documents the full research. The Honey Revolution Restoring the Health of Future Generations Ron Fessenden, MD, MPH and Mike McInnes, MRPS 
http://www.honeybeetreasure.com/The_Honey_Revolution_p/thrbook.htm

Links to sites that give some info - you can find lots of info doing a search, but the book would be the best source/maybe your library carries it.
http://www.planetbee.com/products.books.php
http://www.cornectfamilyfarm.com/index.php/articles-tips-links/22-honey-for-diabetes-yes


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Jim 134 said:


> So "the candles in the church are at least 51% pure wax"
> 51% does not sound pure to me :s
> Just wondering what is the rest of a candle made out of :s
> 
> BEE HAPPY Jim 134


1. It was pure until it was mixed with the 49% other stuff.
2. dies, fragrances, oils and wicks are just a few of the other obvious stuffs.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> "Local" and "Raw" Honey are good for my pocket book. Making health claims may be good for getting in trouble. If health benefits of honey were proven we would all be playing them up on our labels.
> 
> Do some internet research. But don't claim anything not yet proven. Anecdotal experience is not proof.


You can display or offer any claims you want as long as you make it clear you are passing on the information or claims of others.

Just another tip that comes from my experience in cosmetics. Never claim your product does something to someones body. say there body does something with your product. A persons skin absorbes lotion. you never say the lotion soaks into their skin. the lotion did nothing but lay dormant and you have no control over their body. This can become critical thinking and speaking if you ever have anyone have any sort of reaction to your honey or anything else. it is their body doing the doing. not your product. never ever claim otherwise it is an admission of liability. It may only be a small part of a defense against claims but it is a defense.


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank-you all for your thoughts. I agree with you Daniel Y about speaking, however I'm not good at that yet. I do need to work on that. 

bolter thank-you for the links!!! That one artical seems great. I'll definitely pull some thoughts from that site. 

"proven"? It is difficult to find things that are "proven". I am not a doctor, but I do know with some infections and other sugar sensitivities that I've seen, honey has been instrumental to helping someone (namely my wife) to be able to eat oatmeal and other things a little sweeter and not have adverse reactions. I understand that the book "how to be your own doctor" by Rachel Weaver talks about honey. My wife told me about it I just need to read that part. I think my father in law put honey on a infected bite or something and it helped. Is that proof? Well no and I'll plan on making that clear. I will use a doctor's thoughts though. 

If anyone else has any other sites or anything that I can go look at please let me know. I'm hoping to work on the outline of the talk tomorrow (Monday) night.


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

ken rice said:


> Prov.16:24


That's a great verse for sure. I'll have to be using it. Thanks


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

nomad said:


> Mayo Clinic disagrees with your statement about it being better for Diabetics. It's not worse, it also isn't better.


I wonder what "honey" the mayo clinic used to test it out? I have read in the past that most of the "honey" that you buy in the stores is really sugar syrup w/ a little bit of honey. Perhaps that would make a difference? The artical posted from bolton they talk about honey being processed differently in the body than "regular" sugar or HFCS. That does seem to be an interesting thought in the "benefits of honey" range??


----------



## bolter (Jun 27, 2013)

We went to a lecture Dr Fessenden gave at the Univ in the local area for the medical community (sponsored by the bee keepers association), which is how we found out about his research. One thing he made abundantly clear is that the benefits only apply if you use raw honey that has not been super filtered. His research showed that pasteurized honey loses it's benefits as the beneficial pollen, enzymes, yeasts, vitamins, etc, are destroyed - I believe he said most of the benefits of honey are removed if you heat the honey over 150 degrees, but it might be lower. Similarly, most honey sold in supermarkets has been subjected to what he termed "super filtration", which removes pollen, etc, which again lowers it's benefits. 
On a side note; Dr Fessenden collected a few hundred samples of local raw honey for his research (last fall when he was in the area giving lectures) - beeks were asked to give their best guess at main pollen source (fairly easy for some of the commercial beeks that rent out hives for pollination). I think he was having them tested for anti-oxidant levels & haven't heard if the association got any info back.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

I preached on this subject a couple of months ago. Just some info for you, if it's at church relate it to God's word.
De 32:13
The work bees do
When born they clean themselves
Clean comb
Clean bad or dead larva
Clean out dead bees
Take care of the queen
Tend to eggs (placing food, sealing, etc)
Clean hive (more sterile then an operating room)
Cooler bees
Guard bees
Heater bees
Forage bees
Feeding bees
Capping bees

From the time a bee is born until death their one and only goal is to serve their queen

From the time we are born again until death our goal should be to serve our King, Jesus Christ.

In honey we find
B complex vitamins, which include riboflavin, niacin, acid, thiamine, pyridoxine, biotin and B12. It also contains vitamins A, C, D, E and K, as well as traces of minerals like iron, calcium, copper, potassium, magnesium, phosphorus, potassium and zinc. It contains enzymes and amino acids 
For thousands of years, honey has been recognized as one of the most natural home remedies to treat a wide range of ailments and complaints including yeast infection , athlete foot , and arthritis pain. Its antiseptic properties inhibit the growth of certain bacteria and helps keep external wounds clean and free from infection. Honey has been used as a natural cure in first aid treatment for wounds, burns and cuts as it is able to absorb moisture from the air and promote healing.
Honey is the only food that includes all the substances necessary to sustain life, including enzymes, vitamins, minerals, and water; and it's the only food that contains "pinocembrin", an antioxidant associated with improved
brain functioning. 
De. 32:7-13
This is speaking of how God took care of his people no matter where they were.
Honey is mentioned 56 times in the Bible
20 times referring to the promise land (the land would sustain them)
1st mentioned in Gen
Last mentioned in Rev.
Honey was used for gifts
And we can see that honey was a heavenly food
Ex 16:31

We all know how sweet honey is and it is used in reference with God’s Word.
Ps 19:7
Ps 119:103 ¶ How sweet are thy words unto my taste! yea, sweeter than honey to my mouth!
Honey, a heavenly word, heavenly food, heavenly reference
When you eat your honey stick think of the cross

Maybe this will help a little


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Cleaner than an operating room? Hmmm, I don't know about that. I wouldn't want to be operated on inside a beehive.


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

Probably cleaner than most hospitals (mersa cases everyday )


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

But you didn't include that the bees eventually kill their queen. Oh yeah we already did that part.


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

Usually the beekeeper kills the queen


----------



## Deezil (Jul 1, 2013)

Might be worth mentioning honey's use through time in dressing wounds and burns


----------

